# Bellator prospect Mirzaev accused of something worse than a headlock



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Rumored Bellator signee Rasul Mirzaev (5-0), who has had considerable hype surrounding him due to his vaunted ***** background and exciting style inside the ring, has been accused of killing 19-year-old student Ivan Agafonov at a Moscow night club called Garage last weekend. The altercation allegedly stemmed from Agafonov paying too much attention to Mirzaev's girlfriend, ultimately leading to a single punch that floored Agafonov.
> 
> Agafonov survived the attack, but he was hospitalized over the course of the following week and died four days later. One report from NTV.ru stated that the hospital was so busy attending to other patients that Agafonov was left unattended. Agafonov had issues later, falling onto the floor and turning blue. Eventually, his heart stopped, and that's when, as it was reported by friends of the victim, the hospital took him into the emergency room.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/8/1...irzaev-accused-of-murdering-student-in-russia


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

That's unfortunate for everyone. Sad to hear.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Well that sucks for Mirzaev. I'm sure he didn't intend to kill him, 15 years seems pretty harsh.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Wookie said:


> Well that sucks for Mirzaev. I'm sure he didn't intend to kill him, 15 years seems pretty harsh.


No it doesn't, intent or not, he killed a man.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Damn, what a nightmare. Reminds us all how dangerous fighting can be, especially in an unregulated setting.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Damn, what a nightmare. Reminds us all how dangerous fighting can be, especially in an unregulated setting.


No gloves, in a bar and one man is a ***** expert. Guys like this give our sport a bad name. I am sure he didn't try to kill him, but he tried to HURT him, and when you have that kind of advantage it becomes assault with a deadly weapon.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

> "The guys were standing near the club talking. Ivan was playing with his remote control toy car. He stopped the toy car near a girl and jokingly offered her a ride. There was Rasul standing near that girl. He turned to Ivan and said: "What do you want?" "I want to give the girl a ride," Ivan answered. "You give me a ride!" Rasul replied back. "Get in!" Ivan responded. I don't know why he said that." Artyom, an eyewitness said.
> 
> Afterwards, Mirzaev hit Agafonov in the face. Ivan hit his head against the asphalt surface and lost consciousness for several minutes. When he came to his senses, he asked his friends to take him home. He felt worse on the way, and the friends decided to take him to hospital. The student died several days later without regaining consciousness. He suffered a rupture of the cerebellum during the fall.


Source

I'm sure his girlfriend was very impressed.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Intermission said:


> No gloves, in a bar and one man is a ***** expert. Guys like this give our sport a bad name. I am sure he didn't try to kill him, but he tried to HURT him, and when you have that kind of advantage it becomes assault with a deadly weapon.


Yeah, and what's sad is that it sounds more like he was doing it for himself than for his girl.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

How can you feel sorry for this idiot?! What a waste of talent.


----------

